# Matchstick Method Variation



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very cool. It's one of those "why didn't I think of that " moments. lol!
Great idea plus you did a really clean job.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Very cool. It's one of those "why didn't I think of that " moments. lol!
> Great idea plus you did a really clean job.


Thanks man!


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

I want one


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well played sir ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I like that, looks like it would hold really well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, SamuraiSamhoht.

I am dighing your style, man.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

SOLD! Nice idea Sam!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic video!!!!!!! I definitely like your tying method


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice clean method! Excellent video.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys!!


----------



## Isenmoor (May 30, 2019)

Great idea! This attachment method has the potential to create much smaller fork tips for ott frames, so the fork gap can be enlarged to reduce band wear and the sight picture isn't impaired.
Nice work!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent idea!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Now that's the bees knees!! Given space, you could also do OTT same way.

Great idea man and you made it look good too.


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

I am really liking the design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Now I like this!


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Some great ideas on this forum.


----------

